# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  завалялось дома - 3

## annaeyes

Продам:

1. Набор фраже, мельхиор, б/у, 24 предмета. Цена 800 грн.


2. Гарнитур для специй, мельхиор, б/у, 3 предмета. Цена 1000 грн.


3. Набор чайных ложек, мельхиор, б/у, 6 предметов. Цена 250 грн.


4. Конфетница мельхиор, б.у. Цена 400 грн.


5. Конфетница (вазочка для варенья) мельхиор, б.у. Цена 400 грн.


6. Солонка мельхиор, б/у. Цена 200 грн.


7. Ложечки для специй мельхиор, б/у. Цена 100 грн.


8. Бутылочки для масла ,уксуса и т.п.стекло. Цена 600грн.

----------


## annaeyes

Банка под чай - 150 грн,

 

Розетки для варенья - 100 грн

----------


## annaeyes

fg

----------


## annaeyes

ап

----------


## annaeyes

торгуемся

----------


## annaeyes

ап

----------


## annaeyes

ап

----------


## annaeyes

ап

----------


## annaeyes

ап

----------


## Bratello_007

Классные заваляхи  :smileflag:  , ждём продолжение сериала завалялось дома - 5

----------


## annaeyes

ап

----------


## annaeyes

ап

----------

